# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  مشاهدة قناة الجزيرة

## Sad Story

مشاهدة قناة الجزيرة مباشرة واهم اخبار الساعة مع رابط خاص بالمنتدي 
 
مشاهدة القناة هنا

----------


## روان

شكرا كتير ..عم بتفرج الحلقه عن مصالح امريكا في الشرق الاوسط كانه شكرا كتير

----------


## Sad Story

شكرا روان:  الحلقة بعنوان وهم الديمقراطية

----------


## روان

يسلمو كتير ...عم نتفرج يا ريت يعملو حلقه عن الصحفي العراقي..وسائل الاعلام ما عم اتابع شو صار فيه بعد ما اعتقلوه

----------


## Sad Story

بعتقد في اخبار حصاد اليوم على الجزيرة  راح يكون في موضوع للنقاش حول موضوع الصحفي

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Shift

غدا الاربعاء سوف تتم اول جلسات محاكمه منتظر الزيدي .. 
مشكور ساد علي الرابط

----------


## ابو جلدة

شكر لكم
بس المفروض اهل غزة متغلبهمش هيك

----------


## الجنبة

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## obadah qudah

:Eh S(2):  :Bl (14):

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا على الجهود العظيمة

----------


## al3ash3q

nbv vbjnkmbhjvgfvb

----------


## modey22522

كل الشكر على الرابط

حلو كتير

----------


## HAITHAMKO71

THANXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## ابو يزيد 555

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## adil15

_  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية_

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

لك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## sameer_er

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## daifallah

السلام عليكم
انا في صدد التجربة وشكرا

----------


## ABUANWAR

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا صديقي ما قصرت والله حاطط عالجزيرة ليل نهار بالبيت بالشغل الله يكون بالعون

----------

